

Ask HN: please review EngagePerPage, A Social Engagement Platform - sumitmehrotrra

The main goal of this product is to increase the brand reach and awareness for SMB by adding puzzles and social tasks to any Facebook brand page in minutes; engaging and rewarding the audience on the way.<p>Here is the URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.engageperpage.com<p>Do you think the product is in right direction? Any feedback or comments?
======
sumitmehrotrra
Clickable URL : [https://www.engageperpage.com](https://www.engageperpage.com)

